# All topics should have a city and state listed



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey guys, just like the topic says "All topics should have a city and state listed"...I browse these forums and see a topic about a new track opening...cool I think, but the title says "Zoolanders RC track for people who dont race too good or do other stuff too good".
I waste alot of time reading threads trying to find out where the new track is located.

PLEASE, I beg of you, make your topic read like this:
"Zoolanders RC track for people who dont race too good or do other stuff too good. Grand Rapids, MI".

or whatever your city and state are </rant>:thumbsup:


----------

